# Request for Brahm's Recommendations



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I must admit that I have somewhat neglected Brahms so far. I have listened to only a few of his works more than a couple of times and have only a few budget discs which, though not terrible renditions, are probably not as impressive as the best recordings available. I am seeking to remedy this fact by reinvigorating my Brahms collection and listening to his works more attentively. I am, however, at a bit of a loss when considering what to purchase or add to my wishlist and so decided to turn to the forum for advice.

What I would like: 10-15 discs of 'Essential Brahms' material that you consider worth listening to and/or has been highly acclaimed. I would prefer few, if any, repeats of works. This should include:

-His 4 Symphonies
-His Requiem
-Some piano/organ works
-Worthwhile concertos
-Selection of chamber works
-Anything else you consider essential

Also any advice on which conductors or interpreters of Brahms that are considered superior would be helpful. 

Thanks in advance! 

EDIT: Dammit, I wish I could edit out the apostrophe in the title, but I guess that I'm syuck with it!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Brahms has never attracted me that much. Don't know what it is. Maybe the music is dense and not melodic enough for my taste. Anyways, hopefully you like them. I'm sure there are some Brahms fans here that can help you. If not, Amazon has plenty of reviews for his music. Just type in a search.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

This is where I started:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This would give you a solid overview of the whole of Brahms' oeuvre. The John Eliot Gardiner symphonies bring a sense of clarity and transparency to Brahms' orchestral works that can sound dense and leaden in the wrong hands. These discs also gain you a good number of the composer's fine choral works. The Gardiner German Requiem and collected choral works are also essential. For some alternatives I definitely recommend Kleiber's recording of Brahms 4th and the classic "old school" approach to the _German Requiem_ by Klemperer with Fischer-Dieskau and Elizabeth Schwarzkopf. Szell and Fleischer offer perhaps the finest recording of the piano concertos (although Gilels is a more than worthy alternative), while Heifetz tears up the violin concerto. The Emerson Quartet with Fleischer offer a marvelous reading of the piano quintet and the string quartets. You'll want the clarinet sonatas, trio, and quintet... which are beautifully rendered in these two discs. There are a lot of good choices for the cello sonatas. Hough's is my personal choice. Suk and Katchen offer a splendid performance of the violin sonatas... although Pearlman/Ashkenazy is equally fine. The recording of the Beethoven Triple Concerto and Brahms Double Concerto is conducted by Ferenc Fricsay leading his beloved Berlin RSO. Fricsay is joined on the Triple by pianist Geza Anda, cellist Pierre Fournier and violinist Wolfgang Schneiderhan, and the Double by Schneiderhan with cellist Janos Starker. The 4 Rubinstein discs I have included feature solo piano works, piano quartets/trio, and violin sonatas. Rubinstein may be most known for his Chopin, but his first love was Brahms, and he performs these marvelously. Last I included a single selection of Brahms' lieder with Jessye Norman.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

To get started and as a first step in its exploration, I highly recommend the 'Complete Chamber Music' Philips edition:









The recording even when 'ADD' has an outstanding collection of masterpieces done by excellent interpreters like Haas, Menuhin & Trampler.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I am looking at this carefully. I don't like Brahms much, but have listened to little and tragically few of the chamber works, and not even that many of the orchestral ones.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

StLuke's already won the thread, but let me still list some of my favourites:

Requiem/Klemperer. This version is EXTREMELY good.
Piano concertos/Chailly/Fraire
Double concerto/Szell/Oistrakh/Rostropovich. This one is also EXTREMELY good.
Violin concerto/Masur/Mutter
Symphonies/Barenboim or Kempe
Piano trios/Trio Wanderer
Piano quintet/Borodin quartet/Virzaladze


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

If you're finding the music difficult, it might be better to start with more modern, digital recordings. Just saying.

I like these:


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

... although Brahms is arguably my favourite composer and I have his repertoire fairly well covered, I have to say that the answers you have been given here (especially from St Lukes) are very comprehensive and indeed fine versions... of course I could add to it, but I really think you've got enough there to get you started...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Jared said:


> ... although Brahms is arguably my favourite composer and I have his repertoire fairly well covered, I have to say that the answers you have been given here (especially from St Lukes) are very comprehensive and indeed fine versions... of course I could add to it, but I really think you've got enough there to get you started...


How about a more cost efficient selection. Unless you are ready to spend $200 for Brahms repertoire. lol


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ personally, I'd always go for slowly building a set of very fine recordings, rather than always going for the cheap end of the market and slinging them on ebay at a later date. I hear what you're saying though, so here's a couple of slightly more cost effective choices I still think are very good:










of the traditional, budget line in Brahms Symphs, I have always liked the Jochum set, which are robust without being overly stodgy.










this might be budget, but the Boult is actually a superb set of orchestral works, capped off with the must-have Baker Alto Rhapsody.










St Lukes has suggested two of the mightiest PC sets... but Curzons is for me very underrated.










wonderful more modern recording of the VC... Repin, Mork, Chailly, say no more...



















I won't make comment on them all, but none of these Philips two-fers with the Beaux or Q. Italliano are anything less than excellent.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

other examples, from last post.










agree with Isserlis/ Hough, but this is my more traditional fallback recording.... warm and joyous.










Brahms - Clarinet - Thea King - nuff said.










while this EDR is gorgeous in its near-mysticism.

I'll leave it there for the moment...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

To add to that, I'd check out some of these at the library as my library has plenty of Brahms. Not sure about these particular recordings but I think your library might have a couple of the ones mentioned already. I know my library has this one which is famous.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

It's hard to argue with any of these choices.

I especially second the Curzon/Szell Piano Concerto No 1. Even with the audible heavy breathing, it's special.

I haven't heard the Gardiner symphonies, but if he does as well with Brahms as he did with Schumann, I'd try it.

Currently, I have the budget Alsop/Naxos set, which isn't bad. The symphonies in the Brilliant complete Brahms box aren't bad either.

The best symphony set I've heard is the one with Janowski and the Pittsburgh Symphony on Pentatone. These are SACDs and quite expensive, though.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)




----------

